# pool fed from irrigation



## td3201 (May 23, 2021)

Hello,

I have a unique one here. I bought a house with a pool. The pool has an auto-fill bucket that is fed by the irrigation system somehow. I'd like to find the source and shut it off if there's a valve involved or put a valve in if not one already. I have a single line going from the backflow preventer underground to the valve box. There are 4 electric valves in this box that I can see which coincides to the 4 zones that I have for the lawn. Before I start digging in this box to see if it tees off, any other words of wisdom to figure out how this auto-fill is fed?

Thanks!


----------

